# Uterine Ablation



## MICHELLE1279 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm new to OBGYN coding for a multipractice group, and was given this procedure: Laparoscopy with uterine nerve ablation.  The report clearly indicates a diagnostic lap, (49320), but I'm not sure about the uterine ablation.  The note says: Uterine nerve ablation is performed using a LigaSure device transecting the uterosacral ligaments bilaterally and proximally near the insertion to the uterus.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## mbort (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe that this is also sometimes referred to as a "LUNA".  I havent seen one of these in quite a while but if I remember correctly I had to use an unlisted procedure code. 

I am very interested in seeing what others are doing for this procedure as well.


----------



## haadi (Jun 25, 2008)

Laparoscopic Uterine Nerve Ablation

Coding Clinic for HCPCS, Third Quarter 2006 Page: 3

Question 3:

What is the appropriate code assignment(s) for a laparoscopic uterine nerve ablation (LUNA) procedure?

Answer:

Currently, there is no CPT code that specifically describes a LUNA procedure. Therefore, it would be appropriate to report code 58578, Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, uterus. 


thanks! 
Dr.Mohd Ali Hadi  CPC, CPC-H


----------



## MICHELLE1279 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank You for your help.


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 28, 2008)

the unlisted code is correct to use for a luna procedure.


----------



## M2HAMMER (Dec 4, 2008)

*Luna*

What do you base pricing on for the LUNA procedure?


----------

